# oct 13th GA adba whos going?



## Diggit

I know one person said they were going... anyone else!!!??


----------



## OldFortKennels

I MAY be there on Friday and I know the crew with TGP will be there! Come ready, they are bringing the heat!


----------



## Diggit

tgp? pls specify lol


----------



## Bruce TGPs

We will be there with 6 or 8 of them ol scatterbred curs !!!:roll: :roll:


----------



## Diggit

Bruce TGPs said:


> We will be there with 6 or 8 of them ol scatterbred curs !!!:roll: :roll:


we got about 7...


----------



## circlemkennels

we will be there.. its the 14, 15, and 16th though aint it? im not sure who all we are bringin yet


----------



## Diggit

oh yes sorry your right on the dates... we will be there sat and sun


----------



## circlemkennels

Diggit said:


> oh yes sorry your right on the dates... we will be there sat and sun


we will be there all 3 days... dang it... i better call and book a room..lol.. last year they were booked up 3 months before the show (well my fav hotel was)


----------



## Bruce TGPs

One thing you can be sure of when you show up in Ga. is there will be a dog there that can beat you on any given day and plenty of them, That is THE SHOW for the best dogs, best competition and plenty of friendly people.MY FAVORITE show to attend.


----------



## Diggit

i have never been to ga. but all over the midwest shows and canada.... so i guess ill find out soon lol.


----------



## circlemkennels

Bruce TGPs said:


> One thing you can be sure of when you show up in Ga. is there will be a dog there that can beat you on any given day and plenty of them, That is THE SHOW for the best dogs, best competition and plenty of friendly people.MY FAVORITE show to attend.


:goodpost::goodpost: my favorite show too.. lots of good competition


----------



## Diggit

does anyone know who the judges are? thanks


----------



## IndianCreek

The conformation judges are James Rogers, Mary Cullifer, and Pat Brisco. James Carringer will be judging weight pull.


----------



## Muttkip

I might be there Sat! I'll be bringing Beau or maybe Takoda with me as well (We go hiking after we leave the show, so it makes sense to bring the dog!)


----------



## OldFortKennels

I head TGP had another great weekend in Iowa!!!


----------



## HeavyJeep

im gonna be there!! Saturday and Sunday only though! yay!


----------



## Diggit

cool! mine r gettin closer to top condition


----------



## [email protected]

Me and a new comer will be there ...My boy BOOM's 2nd weight pull show at a yr old, We'll see how he does ... Steven Rawblues Hamilton | Facebook


----------



## CynthiaATL

We will be there with a few.


----------



## VicNTN

Ill be there..just bring one pullin dog, others are all just stand around a look pretty dogs lol


----------



## HeavyJeep

Uhggghh... I had a puppy sitter all lined up and everything to go to this, but that just fell through and I dont trust many people like that!.....

if I needed to bring my 2 week old pups, could I even..? im sad..


----------



## Bruce TGPs

HeavyJeep said:


> Uhggghh... I had a puppy sitter all lined up and everything to go to this, but that just fell through and I dont trust many people like that!.....
> 
> if I needed to bring my 2 week old pups, could I even..? im sad..


We will have our ac and heated trailer there you could leave them in.


----------



## Aireal

Wish I could come but my cars farted out on me


----------



## NVEOUS

i am just getting into all of this. I would really like to go to it and see how things work. how fun is it? and what is admission to be a spectator?


----------



## Sadie

HeavyJeep said:


> Uhggghh... I had a puppy sitter all lined up and everything to go to this, but that just fell through and I dont trust many people like that!.....
> 
> if I needed to bring my 2 week old pups, could I even..? im sad..


I don't know if I would do that HJ taking pup's that young around that haven't had all their shot's yet that is a bad idea I would leave them at home if you can't find a sitter you trust. There will be other shows but don't risk taking them to have them get sick or something happen to them.


----------



## HeavyJeep

Sadie said:


> I don't know if I would do that HJ taking pup's that young around that haven't had all their shot's yet that is a bad idea I would leave them at home if you can't find a sitter you trust. There will be other shows but don't risk taking them to have them get sick or something happen to them.


 Its a good point..

Id keep them with mama in the station wagon the whole time.. I got it kinda set up for my dogs..

BTW Bruce,, super offer man! thank you! I have the environment, just dont know how everything goes down/(access to cars, timing,)

this is why Im sad.. I know I shouldnt go with them...


----------



## Sadie

I know they are your pup's just looking out for you and the pups ... I would hate for anything bad to happen to them it's not worth risking at all. Good Luck to everyone going to this show ....


----------



## circlemkennels

NVEOUS said:


> i am just getting into all of this. I would really like to go to it and see how things work. how fun is it? and what is admission to be a spectator?


normally just to be a spectator youd only have to pay for parking


----------



## Diggit

attn ppl, I cannot go because some bills came up  

is anyone coming from the PA area? bunny is looking for a ride from GA show to PA!


----------

